# Keiler für DH oder FR?



## El-Ollinero (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
das neue Keiler sieht so schön aus das ich fragen muss, für welchen Zweck es speziell gedacht ist.

Kann man damit sowohl freeriden wie auch DH fahren?

Das Tretlager ist ja sehr tief.

Was wiegt ein kompl. aufgebautes Bike, wenn es nicht nur mit Carbon leichtbau Teilen bestückt ist?


----------



## Michel.M. (14. Juli 2006)

so weit ich weiß ist der keiler ideald für harten DH. wenn nicht verbessert mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (17. Juli 2006)

der Keiler ist ein RACE DH bike. zum freeriden ist eine hardride oder pudel besser geeignet.


----------



## El-Ollinero (17. Juli 2006)

Schonmal danke für die Infos.

Weder Pudel noch Hardride kommen für mich in Frage.

Beide gefallen mir so garnicht.

Dropsau und DH-Sau sind mir zu Fett, ich hätte gerne etwas leichtes und sehr robustes.

Wenn die Teamsau und/oder Keiler stabil genug sind würde ich mich zwischen diesen beiden entscheiden.

Meine Karre wiegt 22 Kg und das leigt größtenteils am Rahmen, deswegen der Wechsel.


----------



## Rote-Locke (17. Juli 2006)

dann nimm auf jeden Fall die Teamsau, die habe ich auch. Geht sehr gut zum freeriden und im downhill geht damit einiges (wenn man sich nicht lang macht). Gesamtgewicht kommst Du bei moderaten Parts so bei ca. 18 Kg hin.


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Juli 2006)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> dann nimm auf jeden Fall die Teamsau, die habe ich auch. Geht sehr gut zum freeriden und im downhill geht damit einiges (wenn man sich nicht lang macht). Gesamtgewicht kommst Du bei moderaten Parts so bei ca. 18 Kg hin.


Kann ich nur beipflichten, ich hab auch ne Wildsau TEAM als DH / Freerider / Tourenbike! 18kg wigt es noch, bald aber ein Kilo weniger und das trotz Marzocchi 888RC.


----------



## El-Ollinero (17. Juli 2006)

Wie machst du das???
Denke das ich so um 19Kg ankommen werde.

Sun MTX S-Type
Diabolus: Kurbel, Lenker, Vorbau,
Shimano: XTR, Kassette Ultegra
Shifter: Sram Rocket
Marzocchi 888 RC2X
Reifen: Big Betty
Sattel: Fizik Freek
Formula ORO K24 200mm

Habe gehört das man je nach Ausführung nur ein Hand voll Gänge zur Verfügung hat, kann man das ändern/umgehen?

Würde gerne wenn ich so viel Geld für nen Rahmen ausgebe, auch alle Gänge schalten können.

Wie funktioniert das mit dem Steuerrohr, ist das nur in 1,5 Zoll?

Wenn ja muss ich erst ein Reduzierstück einsetzen und dann einen 1 1/8,
oder muss man einen 1,5 Zoll Steuersatz nehmen und den mittels Konus reduzieren?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## TheTomminator (17. Juli 2006)

Wenn du 1.5 auf 1 1/8 reduzieren willst, dann ist die sauberte Lösung ein Reduziersteuersatz, wie z.B. der Acros AH15R, den fahr ich seit kurzem und bin davon sehr angetan, echt super Qualität. Oder Woodman Saturn Solution, FSA hat auch was im angebot, Cane Creek auch, aber bei denen ist die Normtoleranz nicht ganz exakt eingehalten was zu Problemen führen kann, bei Intense Rahmen ist deswegen schon das ein oder andere Steuerrohr gerissen. Würde bei Alutech im Zweifelsfall vorher mal nachfragen ob es da Bedenken geben könnte...


----------



## Piefke (17. Juli 2006)

Steuerrohr  	120 mm; 1 1/8" oder 1.5" möglich, also bestell mit 1 1/8" - das ist die sauberste und leichteste Lösung.
Optional ist die TeamSau mit Freerideschwinge mit Umwerferoption zu bestellen, also hast du mehr als eine Hand voll Gänge.


----------



## Rote-Locke (17. Juli 2006)

um Probleme mit der Kettenlinie zu umgehen, würde ich zum 150mm Hinterbau raten. Dann läuft alles reibungslos. Bei 135mm kann das schon mal schnell eng werden. Über kurz oder lang empfehle ich sowieso auf ein Kettenblatt vorne mit einer anständigen Führung zu wechseln. Reicht bei intelligenter Übersetzungswahl auch für uphill aus.


----------



## El-Ollinero (17. Juli 2006)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Fahre immer nur ein Kettenblatf mit Guide, nur ein Freund hat die DH Sau und kann einige Gänge wohl nicht schalten.

Möchte trotzdem auf jeden Fall 1.5 haben weil ich die Gabeln idR, nur ein Jahr fahre und dann wahrscheinlich von der 888 auf eine SC mit 1.5 wechsle.

Auch will ich auf jeden Fall min. 150mm HEX Ausfaller haben wegen der Stabi.

Wenn dann auch noch die Kettenlinie besser ist, super.

Auch würde ich gerne wissen ob man die Eloxalfarben wie beim Keiler in Willingen und auf der Wildsau Seite frei wählen kann oder ob es da irgenwelche Beschränkungen gibt?

Wie sieht das denn mit Antriebsneutralität bei den Bikes aus?

Habe meinen Hinterbau jetzt mit einem 4-Way Swinger gezämt und bin hochzufrieden, zumal ich mit der Customschwinge 245mm Travel habe und ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von grob 1:4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (17. Juli 2006)

also Farben geht:

schwarz elox (andere töne nicht möglich)

Pulver in jeder erdenklichen Farbe möglich, Preis hängt dann von der Farbvariante ab, "normale" kosten weniger effektfarben mehr. 

Ich fahre meine Teamsau mit einem DHX 5 und einer Travis 180mm single. Absolut stabil beim Antritt auch auf ebenem Belag kaum wippen, obwohl ich 40-50% sag fahre.

Montiert ist eine Hone Kurbel mit 42er Kettenblatt und NC17 Blackspire Führung, es lassen sich in jeder Situation alle Gänge schalten und fahren.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (17. Juli 2006)

ich fahre n 36er blatt vorne und  hinten 32-11 kann alles schalten.
truvativ holzfeller und boxguide. kettenblatt is auf mitte montiert.
reicht mir überall hin. schneller treten is meistens nich und uphill geht somit wunderbar.

antriebsneutral bekommste die sau wesentlich einfacher als n banshee, vergleichsweise.
hab zwar nen swinger 6way aber das teil wippt beim antreten annähernd null...manche leute wundern sich da regelrecht und fragen ob der dämpfer kaputt is 

245mm fw sind schon ganz schön viel und das fast wippfrei respekt 
grüße


----------



## El-Ollinero (17. Juli 2006)

Hört sich alles superb an.

Dann heißt es nur noch Sparen  .

Möchte es als Freerider mit einem Kettenblatt aufbauen.

Am liebsten mit einem Lack wie der Keiler aber andere Farbe.

Mit ISCG-Laschen für Kefü, 150er HEX Ausfallern, 1.5 Adaptersatz, Alu Saukopf, DHX 5 usw.

Da kommt schon was zusammen...


----------



## Michel.M. (17. Juli 2006)

wenn du n alutech wilst änder ma dein bild!!! hahaha


----------

